# Refused spouse visa



## Riztya (May 20, 2014)

I am now in a situation where my spouse visa application has been refused and am now seeking help on what are the best next steps. I have attached the response from the visa service on their reasons for refusal.

My husband have lived abroad for the past 6 years, always earning above the current income threshold. This year we decided to return to the UK, and both my husband and myself sought to find jobs in London. We both received job offers. However, my job offer came through first and we submitted the visa application before my husband had received a job offer. I later submitted my offer, which was accepted by the vfs service in Jakarta (My husband have now started this role yesterday). However, in their findings they have not taken into consideration my husband job offer. They have also rejected our accommodation plans to stay with my parents in law until we are settled. We provided a council tax bill for my parents in law proof of address, and have in the past provided other details of proof of their address for tourist visas. They own their own property and have lived there for 40 years. 

The letter also states that no TB certificate was provided, but this is not true, the certificate is in the application, they have just missed it.

They have also mentioned that for the English test a original certificate was not provided. But they have got the English test wrong, I sat a FCE test, not what is in their findings. We submitted the computer readout as the centre in Jakarta has not received certificates for a few months, even for a few months before we took the test, though they have promised to have them available soon.

I am wondering if someone could provide help and advice for me, whether an appeal is worth undertaken or if we should just re-apply. Any advice or information you could provide us would be very helpful.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your job offer is UK doesn't matter. It's only your UK husband's that counts, and since you didn't submit it with your application, it wasn't considered.
You need more than council tax bill for accommodation. The fact you did submit other evidence in previous applications doesn't cut at all. Full documentation was needed, such as proof of ownership from land registry, inspection report plus letter of invitation.
TB certificate was just an oversight.
If the guidance specifies original certificate for your test, you need to supply it, not just a computer readout. Your discussion with test centre doesn't cut any ice.
So it looks as though you were correctly turned down and need to reapply.
If you had consulted us beforehand, we could have pointed all this out to you.


----------



## Riztya (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Joppa, I feel bad not joining this forum before 

We had read one of the net sources (visaukmarriage - wish I could post the link now since I'm newbie here), given the Scenario B this made us confidence that we could get through if one of us could get a job. Never crossed in our mind that my husband’s job that counts as the requirement is about covering finances, so who meets this seems unimportant to the objective of the regulation.

Once I got the original English certificate (should be in this week – fingers crossed), then it’s just a matter of time for me to reapply, however :

· Is there any specific time requirement to consider to reapply since I got the refusal?

· For accommodation, if we ended up with renting, what would be the required docs that we need to prove? But if we reapply using my parent in laws flat, do they also need to fill out the “sponsorship undertaking form” on the gov uk website. As we are returning to the UK, my husband hasn't lived there for 6 years, owning or evening renting in advance is unrealistic. Is it possible we are required to do something that is both very difficult and very expensive (in the case of returning before applying for a visa this would incur massive costs for no benefit).

· Can I use the same TB test to reapply? We understand, the certificate is only valid for 3 months. The one that I have is valid from 12 June. Not sure of how long the visa process would be but I’m just afraid that during the assessment process, UKVI might consider it is already expired

· The fact that my husband just got a job offer, do you think with submitting the job offer letter (56,000 annum) and contract combined with current cash savings : 23,000 would be sufficient enough.


----------

